# Knitting Paradise



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

Hii I have been a member since 2011 and faithfully every morning when I could went here with my coffee. I am not one to say much but l love it here and have learned a lot and have no intention of leaving.I am also a member of Ravelry probably longer ,I frequent it looking for patterns. Both are great places. Bamster


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Agree. I open this first in the a.m. with my tea and watch the sun come up.


----------



## pdlanser (Mar 31, 2014)

I most heartily agree! I love to read the remarks and have gotten great help. Thanks to all of you for this useful site.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I agree, although I am not a huge Ravelry fan.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Me tooooo!


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

I just like the spam that we get. I messaged the admin and never heard anything


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I love it here and I keep 'Ravelry' for patterns !.. I am glad to know, that some 'trolls' will go away and we shall enjoy our "Knitting Paradise" even more !.. Happy knitting to everyone !..


----------



## Aunt Sue (Dec 2, 2016)

I joined this site first when I was googling various knitting help. All the members here have been a great help. I have also joined Ravelry but my first loyalty is here. Ravelry helps me with looking for patterns and what yarns will work with what patterns. I am still learning with no knitting friends or family to go to so I would be lost without this forum. Whenever I have a question, I post it here.... thank you to all the members who have helped me. hopefully this site will not go away.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Really enjoy reading KP in the morning. I have picked up so many helpful hints, beautiful patterns and been able to look at some gorgeous projects. If a post doen't appeal to me I just go on to the next one. For all this free information etc. I really appreciate KP. Thank you


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I would love to get regular in my morning readings again. Hard to do.
I hate it when I can't do it and then get behind in opening my mail.


----------



## Meggie77 (Apr 28, 2013)

I really love KP and hate to think this is the end. I have joined the group on Ravelry, but don't think I will get the same enjoyment. Hope whatever is going on will be solved and we can keep this group together.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

I love it her. I also grab coffee n enjoy first thing. So many fin people n posts. Let's hope we continue.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ditto me too


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Coffee & KP are my morning eye openers. KP opens my mind & heart to the world & fellow human travelers. I love looking at others' work, hearing about joys, being asked for prayer for pain & sorrows. It's one more, and very important, way to be connected to the universe. Love & blessings to KPers everywhere!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in total agreement. I love KP, wouldn't know what to do with my mornings otherwise, plus I usually check in during the day and before bedtime. I've learned so much here, things I had no idea about even though I'd been knitting for over 50 years before joining. If I see something I don't like on KP, I simply move on to the next topic and stay away from controversial areas. I only use Ravelry for finding pattern.


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

gramknits said:


> I'm in total agreement. I love KP, wouldn't know what to do with my mornings otherwise, plus I usually check in during the day and before bedtime. I've learned so much here, things I had no idea about even though I'd been knitting for over 50 years before joining. If I see something I don't like on KP, I simply move on to the next topic and stay away from controversial areas. I only use Ravelry for finding pattern.


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

granknits said:


> :sm24: :sm23: :sm24:


I would hate to see this forum go as well. Why is everyone thinking it will?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

bamster said:


> Hii I have been a member since 2011 and faithfully every morning when I could went here with my coffee. I am not one to say much but l love it here and have learned a lot and have no intention of leaving.I am also a member of Ravelry probably longer ,I frequent it looking for patterns. Both are great places. Bamster


Me,too..I'm going to go down with the sinking ship..if it sinks..


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

howesfam said:


> I just like the spam that we get. I messaged the admin and never heard anything


According to General Chit Chat postings, "our" Admin sold the site to a commercial marketing business and no longer has anything to do with KP. The new owners are reportedly looking out only for advertising income, not site maintenance.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> According to General Chit Chat postings, "our" Admin sold the site to a commercial marketing business and no longer has anything to do with KP. The new owners are reportedly looking out only for advertising income, not site maintenance.


As with any Social Media thingie, don't believe everything you read. Let's check for facts and so what, anyway, we are still getting KP(thank goodness) and chatting back and forth.

We shall see.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Meggie77 said:


> I really love KP and hate to think this is the end. I have joined the group on Ravelry, but don't think I will get the same enjoyment. Hope whatever is going on will be solved and we can keep this group together.


 :sm24:


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Since I work overnights I open knitting paradise in the evening with my coffee. There is a wealth of knowledge here plus new things to try. I find I am more "yappy" now than I was before.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Luv KP


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Munchn said:


> Luv KP


Me to!


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

For me, KP is the equivalent of having coffee with a friend.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

bamster said:


> Hii I have been a member since 2011 and faithfully every morning when I could went here with my coffee. I am not one to say much but l love it here and have learned a lot and have no intention of leaving.I am also a member of Ravelry probably longer ,I frequent it looking for patterns. Both are great places. Bamster


 :sm24:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I love KP too. I live on my own and look forward to getting up in the morning and having a look to see what everyone is up to. I too have joined Ravelry but find it difficult to get round it doesn't seem as well laid out as this site. I will stay here for as long as I can it is a big part of my life and if the trolls don't like it .........TOUGH. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Agree. I open this first in the a.m. with my tea and watch the sun come up.


Ditto,but with my coffee


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

dmme said:


> For me, KP is the equivalent of having coffee with a friend.


this goes for me too.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

gramknits said:


> I'm in total agreement. I love KP, wouldn't know what to do with my mornings otherwise, plus I usually check in during the day and before bedtime. I've learned so much here, things I had no idea about even though I'd been knitting for over 50 years before joining. If I see something I don't like on KP, I simply move on to the next topic and stay away from controversial areas. I only use Ravelry for finding pattern.


Me too.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

It is my morning go to with my coffee. I would think as long as the majority feels the way they do that KP will not be going anywhere soon.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been here a long time, too. I hope everything gets straightened out.


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

Just typed in a long reply will shorten . Check your spam if it went there you have to wait 10 days. In mean time just go to website. Haven't missed a day program was written so if you don't want it just send to spam folder! ????


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I get up in the mornings before my DH and after making coffee, this is what I do. I love KP and hope it is here forever. I have learned so much from reading peoples responses and looking at other sites. I would hate to see it gone because of a few idiots that have started putting things on here that shouldn't be and has nothing to do with knitting or crocheting.


----------



## JeanDal (Jul 4, 2017)

I had spam also. Messaged admin both times. I never received a response but spam stopped.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

I joined KP about 18 months ago & have enjoyed the patterns shared & all the helpful advice. I read it last thing at night before I go to bed. The pasts come through here about 9.30pm. Guess I'll go down with the sinking ship too.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning, 6 am,, coffee on and knitting PARADISE! Need I say MORE! I hope not everyone abandons SHIP! You are such a great bu ST! I simply ignore these people! All they want is attention, they will tire of being IGNORED!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree too. I don’t find the Ravelry group as user friendly but will keep trying!


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

Only found KP a few weeks ago, just think what I've been missing for years! Do hope it continues, like everyone else I love reading through all the subjects and comments, and very grateful for the help and suggestions.


----------



## rtluch (Feb 20, 2018)

I LOVE THIS KNITTING PARADISE I READ IT EVERY MORNING


----------



## TracieIanuzzi (Jan 23, 2017)

Same here!


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

I agree with you and so many others entirely! Longue vie à KP!


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

gramknits said:


> I'm in total agreement. I love KP, wouldn't know what to do with my mornings otherwise, plus I usually check in during the day and before bedtime. I've learned so much here, things I had no idea about even though I'd been knitting for over 50 years before joining. If I see something I don't like on KP, I simply move on to the next topic and stay away from controversial areas. I only use Ravelry for finding pattern.


Ditto!!!


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

This site gets my day going. I sit down with my coffee and fiber( the kind you would stir up in your milk)and then open my Tablet. This is the first site I go to. I have been given so many tips, so many smiles, and so very much encouragement right here on KP. Yes, I am a Ravelry fan and occasionally travel there but KP is my regular friend...Hope all of you knit well today...


----------



## jawise (Oct 21, 2013)

I follow the same routine every morning, I agree with everything you have said! Coffee, Fox News,Knitting Paradise.
I;m not leaving either!


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

This site gets my day going. I sit down with my coffee and fiber( the kind you would stir up in your milk)and then open my Tablet. This is the first site I go to. I have been given so many tips, so many smiles, and so very much encouragement right here on KP. Yes, I am a Ravelry fan and occasionally travel there but KP is my regular friend...Hope all of you knit well today...


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

pdlanser said:


> I most heartily agree! I love to read the remarks and have gotten great help. Thanks to all of you for this useful site.


----------



## fusyarn (Jan 22, 2015)

I repeat, except I forego the coffee. LOL Love you and don't want to see this end. I've learned so much from all of you. It is so exciting to meet each one of you each a.m. See you tomorrow!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

RI love this site and OH, the folks I have"met" right here. I read what interests me and message some too. Ravelry confuses me and O do better with videos. A LookieLou on there mostly.


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

Yes I love this site very much too. I don’t contribute much but I feel lost without it when having morning coffee. I have learnt so much from this site and very very helpful , knowledgeable, talented members. I hope it continues.


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

I love KP! I usually look it through before i even get out of bed. I can't begin to tell you all i've learned from all my KP friends. It makes me very sad to hear all this talk of the end. Please, oh please keep KP alive!


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

I love kp. Look forward to it every day. Where in the world could we see and hear from people who do such beautiful work and offer some many different ideas. Just takes a few to ruin it. Will be here as long as this continues. Just keep this group going.


----------



## nanaheu (Apr 24, 2015)

Love sitting with my coffee. Love posting my knits and love seeing other people knits.


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

Ditto
If you don't like something, then don't read it. There is always something informative, or funny, or commiserative. New Friends, old friends ... a place to start your day. So we now must "police" ourselves since admin seems to have lost their password. We're grown ups... we can enjoy the wonderful contributions and people to the site and ignore those things and people that aren't.


----------



## sjosie (Mar 27, 2014)

I love this site and it's the second thing I open in the morning as I'm enjoying my coffee ( first thing is local news and obits...tells you I'm a senior citizen when you start reading the obits...Phew...my name's not there!) I very seldom post since I'm self taught knitter and feel my work is not as nice, not that any would judge. I enjoy the encouragement and friendliness of everyone. I love that I've posted pics of Grace and know many are praying for her. It is sad that we live in times that a few choose to use the internet for evil, but I pray that those few can be weeded out and it won't stop the rest of us from enjoying this wonderful site. Thank you and God bless all KP'ers..craft on!


----------



## giniknits (Apr 16, 2014)

I grab my coffee, do my Morning Prayer and read NO. I have downloaded many gorgeous knitting projects from the links you all are generously sharing. I'm going to be 71 but I don't think I have enough time to knit everything I want to! And then there's the funniest! If laughter is the best medicine, you certainly keep a lot of us healthy! I hope NO is here a long time!


----------



## Gail in Mexico (Aug 2, 2015)

I love to open up KP even before I get out of bed. I've learned so much and I appreciate the intelligent and caring input. I'm staying right here, and using Ravelry for other things.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I too belong to both sites. I have always enjoyed it here, but lately all the pop up ads from Amazon are driving me crazy and no response from admin is troubling


----------



## giniknits (Apr 16, 2014)

Read KP for NO in the previous post - my Kindle has a mind of its own and I didn't catch the typo - sorry!


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I also joined when I wanted to learn to knit. I never expected to make friends through this site, but that is exactly what happened. And I learn something new here all the time as well as getting a laugh now and again.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Not a member for as long as you, but my first cup of coffee and kp go together!


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

I love it too. What's up with it ending


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

I love it too. What's up with it ending?


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

I love KP also, read it with my morning coffee. Have learned so much & love seeing other folks beautiful knitting. Don't go away KP!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

ginnyM1W2A3 said:


> Really enjoy reading KP in the morning. I have picked up so many helpful hints, beautiful patterns and been able to look at some gorgeous projects. If a post doen't appeal to me I just go on to the next one. For all this free information etc. I really appreciate KP. Thank you


Totally agree. I have gotten so much inspiration from this site looking at all the beautiful things our members have created. I have learned things I didn't know I didn't know, and while I love Ravelry for finding patterns and yarn ideas, I will stick with KP for the above reasons. :sm24:


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

What makes some people think KP is coming to an end? Maybe I don't know enough re technology and I don't dig deeply but just stick to what I like which is knitting, a bit of crochet and "talking" to people from all over the world. I have noticed a subtle change however. There is a lot more negativity than there used to be but I will still be here and I am positive that this site will continue if we don't let the negative people take over.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

I also agree, KP and coffee in the morning is my routine. I have received so much help here and appreciate every single advice that was given. Advice from buying knitting machines and accessories, to hand knitting patterns and needles suggestions. Over the years help was given to me and I appreciate it wholeheartedly.
Thank you to all the members who have helped me.
????????????


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

> I've learned so much here, things I had no idea about even though I'd been knitting for over 50 years before joining. If I see something I don't like on KP, I simply move on to the next topic and stay away from controversial areas. <<

Me, too! 
And also, I sit with my morning Tea and browse... altho, I also do visit at other times of the day, too.

I love Ravelry - and I don't think there needs to be an either/or ~ KP and Ravelry offer so many different options. I love my Ravelry library, where I can put patterns with Photos! of the ones I've liked and/or purchased - that is a BIG relief for me, easy to find a pattern, which is NOT always so easy on my computer, where I tend to be un-organized!

Hey--Did I miss something? was there an announcement KP is coming down??
or is this just 'fall-out' from the back-and-forth on KP that has been discussed, and lack of admin assistance, etc.?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Morning coffee and KP start my day.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

KP is how I also start my day! coffee and KP. I also joined the Ravelry group, but am not good with navigation on that site. I will look at both sites, but probably will come here first.


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Well said.


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Totally agree. I look forward to the posts. If I see one I don't agree with or don't like, I move on. No web site is perfect. I have gotten so many helpful hints on this site that I couldn't find anywhere else. Always open to new ideas about knitting!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have used Ravelry as a source of patterns, most free, for many years. Thanks Ravelry.



vikicooks said:


> I agree, although I am not a huge Ravelry fan.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

howesfam said:


> I just like the spam that we get. I messaged the admin and never heard anything


 :sm07: :sm07: :sm07:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There definitely has been a change. Admin used to be visible, and would intervene quite readily. Now there's nothing- no response when you PM them.

I have joined two of the new Ravelry groups, but I do find the site cumbersome. 

I guess I have just got so used to KP.

I am hedging my bets by belonging to both- I have made so many friends here- don't want one day to wake up and find there is no KP!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Read through previous posts if you wish. I think we should all thank the members who alerted everyone. It gave us an opportunity of keeping in touch if we abruptly lose KP.



knitterforever said:


> I love it too. What's up with it ending?


----------



## chardon62 (Apr 3, 2014)

I LOVE READING EVERYTHING ON KP


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

charbaby said:


> Coffee & KP are my morning eye openers. KP opens my mind & heart to the world & fellow human travelers. I love looking at others' work, hearing about joys, being asked for prayer for pain & sorrows. It's one more, and very important, way to be connected to the universe. Love & blessings to KPers everywhere!


I totally agree! Thank you!


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

I joined Ravelry before joining KP. I love this site and have learnt & brushed up on a variety of topics. i look forward to the digest everyday to enlighten me on various issues/subjects.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

charbaby said:


> Coffee & KP are my morning eye openers. KP opens my mind & heart to the world & fellow human travelers. I love looking at others' work, hearing about joys, being asked for prayer for pain & sorrows. It's one more, and very important, way to be connected to the universe. Love & blessings to KPers everywhere!


Ditto this and all the other comments like it. KP and I are the best of friends! I'm staying. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

Ive really loved this forum, but the amazon pop ups have become intolerable.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I like and use both Ravelry and KP but for different things. Ravelry is where I go to find patterns and to catalog my work along with comments about the pattern, yarn and suggestions. KP is where I find new friends, interesting tidbits and feedback on things I post. Just this morning I heard about a seaming method (Bickford) that I was never aware of in over 60 years of knitting. I view them as different parts of the whole in my knitting experience.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

KP is a fabulous web site. I, too, enjoy it. And I've learned so many techniques from fellow knitters.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Such a good site! I have made friends, got help, and enjoyed KP every day! Hope this problem can be solved.


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm giving everyone a group hug!


----------



## puppe5 (Sep 7, 2013)

I love KP with my morning coffee. If KP would disappear I would feel a friend had died. I have learned a lot I didn't know even after a lifetime of knitting and everybody is always helpful when advise is needed. Ravelry is wonderful for patterns but is definitely cumbersome.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

charbaby said:


> Coffee & KP are my morning eye openers. KP opens my mind & heart to the world & fellow human travelers. I love looking at others' work, hearing about joys, being asked for prayer for pain & sorrows. It's one more, and very important, way to be connected to the universe. Love & blessings to KPers everywhere!


My feelings, also. Would really miss my wake up reading. My level of awakeness, so to speak, dictates which posts I read each morning.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Meggie77 said:


> I really love KP and hate to think this is the end. I have joined the group on Ravelry, but don't think I will get the same enjoyment. Hope whatever is going on will be solved and we can keep this group together.


OH? I had no idea that KP is in trouble!!! Say it isn't so, Adm.!!!!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Good morning! I too, enjoy visiting KP in the morning with my coffee. Sometimes the morning just zips by because I enjoy visiting so many posts and pictures that I loose track of time. I love to see what others are doing and also to browse for ideas and links to how-to's and patterns. It's a great site. I also use Ravelry, but mostly just to search for patterns.


----------



## Lucette (Nov 28, 2012)

For me, KP is the equivalent of having coffee with a friend.

For me too.....hi friend!!!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

bamster said:


> Hii I have been a member since 2011 and faithfully every morning when I could went here with my coffee. I am not one to say much but l love it here and have learned a lot and have no intention of leaving.I am also a member of Ravelry probably longer ,I frequent it looking for patterns. Both are great places. Bamster


As I sit here with my morning coffee reading KP, I too have been a faithful follower since 2011 and have no plans to leave.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a knitting and crochet forum.
We should stay on topic and keep the conversation to that.
Please avoid posting or responding to social, political, or religious issues....this is not the place for that.


----------



## Umina (Jul 14, 2017)

Meggie77 said:


> I really love KP and hate to think this is the end. I have joined the group on Ravelry, but don't think I will get the same enjoyment. Hope whatever is going on will be solved and we can keep this group together.


I agree Meggie77.


----------



## Bohemian (Jan 5, 2015)

I agree, also. I get lots of great ideas and help from you wonderful ladies and men.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> This is a knitting and crochet forum.
> We should stay on topic and keep the conversation to that.
> Please avoid posting or responding to social, political, or religious issues....this is not the place for that.


I don't agree with you, on this. There is General Chit Chat and the Attic, and the PWF, just don't go there, mate!


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi I too love this site I lean on so many for getting info and chat about our like for kitting I am shy so don't make conversation much but I am 71 and widowed and love to see what is up on our fav site. Thx to all who make me feel welcome and so helpful, all kp ers have a super duper day and happy knitting and browsing lol
ruth


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I like both also


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree. I make my coffee and read knitting paradise


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

bamster said:


> Hii I have been a member since 2011 and faithfully every morning when I could went here with my coffee. I am not one to say much but l love it here and have learned a lot and have no intention of leaving.I am also a member of Ravelry probably longer ,I frequent it looking for patterns. Both are great places. Bamster


You sound like me, but I'm sure your expertise at using Ravelry far exceeds mine.


----------



## linny (Jun 13, 2011)

I, too, open the site every morning. I've gotten some great information over the years. 
My only gripe is the pop up at that flashes at the bottom of the screen causing what you've been looking at to jerk back to the top and lock there. Test of eye hand coordination to hit the close x when it flashes on. Often comes back multiple times and sometimes there's no close x. Nothing to do but close the site and swear never to buy whatever is being advertised


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

Meggie77 said:


> I really love KP and hate to think this is the end. I have joined the group on Ravelry, but don't think I will get the same enjoyment. Hope whatever is going on will be solved and we can keep this group together.


Me too!


----------



## jeam (Feb 15, 2014)

My morning ritual.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Aunt Sue said:


> I joined this site first when I was googling various knitting help. All the members here have been a great help. I have also joined Ravelry but my first loyalty is here. Ravelry helps me with looking for patterns and what yarns will work with what patterns. I am still learning with no knitting friends or family to go to so I would be lost without this forum. Whenever I have a question, I post it here.... thank you to all the members who have helped me. hopefully this site will not go away.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

KP is my main place to go each day. I depend on it for whatever is needed; knitting advice mainly. Have made some friends here as well.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Janpeonys said:


> I love it her. I also grab coffee n enjoy first thing. So many fin people n posts. Let's hope we continue.


I think we can continue,as long as we stay put and not let anyone Chase us off. We are stronger than those trolls. Just ignore them and they will go away.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

charbaby said:


> Coffee & KP are my morning eye openers. KP opens my mind & heart to the world & fellow human travelers. I love looking at others' work, hearing about joys, being asked for prayer for pain & sorrows. It's one more, and very important, way to be connected to the universe. Love & blessings to KPers everywhere!


Me too!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

klh1016 said:


> I'm giving everyone a group hug!


And I am sending you one right back to you.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I have enjoyed the knitting tips, the pictures, and the links to other patterns. This is a wonderful site and I am also a member of Ravelry. Ravelry also have good points. We don't have to do one or the other. I thankful for the people who take the time to put this together and those of you who take pictures of your beautiful works.


----------



## Claudiajo (Jan 16, 2017)

sitting here with my cat, my tea, the morning sun shining through the window, you and Knitting Paradise. What could be better!


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I happen to love this site and am not going to give it up and move just because someone else is unhappy.


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Exactly. That’s what I’m doing right now.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

Finnsbride said:


> I like and use both Ravelry and KP but for different things. Ravelry is where I go to find patterns and to catalog my work along with comments about the pattern, yarn and suggestions. KP is where I find new friends, interesting tidbits and feedback on things I post. Just this morning I heard about a seaming method (Bickford) that I was never aware of in over 60 years of knitting. I view them as different parts of the whole in my knitting experience.


Yes I didn't know about that either in 60 years of knitting. Good for straight seams. Youtube and KP are my new teachers.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I love it here too!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

I hope it stays on line. I really love this site


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Fill me in is KP quitting or is it a rumor? I have seen where people are complaining about Adm. but frankly if I had to deal all day every day with the "bad apples" here on KP I can see where they would think about shutting down.


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

Meggie77 said:


> I really love KP and hate to think this is the end. I have joined the group on Ravelry, but don't think I will get the same enjoyment. Hope whatever is going on will be solved and we can keep this group together.


The end???? The end of what????? KP???? Is it closing??????


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I have never had a pop up here. Maybe you need to check you settings or try a pop up stopper. There are a lot of free ones.


----------



## edith_bryan (Aug 25, 2016)

Same here. Love Knitting Paradise and Raverly


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

cbjllinda said:


> I happen to love this site and am not going to give it up and move just because someone else is unhappy.


... ... ... if someone is unhappy here, well, they can just go out and elsewhere and leave people who are happy here alone... no?????? What is all that about, anyway? Why is KP would close?


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree with gramknits also. It is the email that I always check in the mornings. So many knowledgeable (sp) people here on KP. Haven't figured out how to do much more with Ravelry other than search for patterns and store patterns in my library. I also hope KP doesn't go away. I've learned so much from this site.


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

deexer said:


> I have never had a pop up here. Maybe you need to check you settings or try a pop up stopper. There are a lot of free ones.


Never had neither... maybe it is their server? Or they didn't activate the anti-pop up gizmo?


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

I, too, agree. Ravelry is great but I'm awkward with it. I love it here, and will simply avoid what I don't want to look at.


----------



## shawaneemom (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't interact much with the group, but I really enjoy it. You guys have gotten me through my stroke, and have me knitting again - that is true support, and you don't even know me. Don't let Knitting Paradise go away.

Barbara


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Agree.
We still have the choice to Not open posts, and not to reply to others!
I love KP


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

tdorminey said:


> According to General Chit Chat postings, "our" Admin sold the site to a commercial marketing business and no longer has anything to do with KP. The new owners are reportedly looking out only for advertising income, not site maintenance.


 ...b ... but why doing that????


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Love it here, visit daily, and will continue.


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm with you....love both sites.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

This is pretty much how I feel as well. I just don't find the Ravelry format as engaging as this one.



bamster said:


> Hii I have been a member since 2011 and faithfully every morning when I could went here with my coffee. I am not one to say much but l love it here and have learned a lot and have no intention of leaving.I am also a member of Ravelry probably longer ,I frequent it looking for patterns. Both are great places. Bamster


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I have just spent about 6 minutes reading all the posts in this topic. I have been through an entire line of thoughts from good to sad to in between. I enjoy this sight very much and do not plan to stop connecting here. I love the pictures section it inspires me so much to see the truly lovely things that others are making. As for anything else, if you don't like it just pass on by. There is no one making you look at or read something distasteful. There is a delete button for a purpose. As for the ads well I think you get those just about anywhere. It is sad that some folks let their anger get the better of them. Really just don't go to the areas that are obscene or hateful. 
Time will tell how it will all work out. Blessings to all


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I love this sight too, but hate the spam, none so far today! Yesreday was a bummer!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree with you. This is a wonderful site and the people are so kind and courteous. I have received help many times and they don't make you feel stupid when you probably do ask a stupid question but they try and help you. Great to know there are such wonderful people around.

Linda


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I love it as well. Really bummed to find out that there is only one admin. I hope everything gets straightened out????????


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Finnsbride said:


> I like and use both Ravelry and KP but for different things. Ravelry is where I go to find patterns and to catalog my work along with comments about the pattern, yarn and suggestions. KP is where I find new friends, interesting tidbits and feedback on things I post. Just this morning I heard about a seaming method (Bickford) that I was never aware of in over 60 years of knitting. I view them as different parts of the whole in my knitting experience.


There is another join that I read a picture tutorial about, a year or two ago. I tried it and loved how flat and classy it looked, joining my Tunisian simple stitch squares. But I couldn't find the tutorial again to share on KP. I tried to describe it a couple of different times on KP, but didn't get much response.

Then when I looked up your Bickford stitch seam on YouTube, a little bit ago, I liked it, but not quite as much as my mystery stitch seam. I watched a couple of other related videos from the side panel...and what do you know, I found a video with my mystery stitch! The video is done by Cheryl Brunette, and she calls the stitch "the half-stitch weave". Here's the link if anyone is interested. Randi


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Me,too..I'm going to go down with the sinking ship..if it sinks..


Same here!


----------



## Reddogknit (Jan 6, 2015)

Love, love, love on and on, KP. Don’t want to miss it. Hate Amazon pop up but won’t deter me from KP. Have learned too much from here to give it up. On Ravelry for patterns.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> This is a knitting and crochet forum.
> We should stay on topic and keep the conversation to that.
> Please avoid posting or responding to social, political, or religious issues....this is not the place for that.


That's what The Attic was made for. That's where I go when I want to read up on politics.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Ditto, ditto, ditto ..............????


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I love it here on KP and have no intentions on leaving.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Fialka said:


> I love it here and I keep 'Ravelry' for patterns !.. I am glad to know, that some 'trolls' will go away and we shall enjoy our "Knitting Paradise" even more !.. Happy knitting to everyone !..


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

I never missed a lesson or pattern when one comes up on Raverly, but, when I want or need a answer to a pattern question or are what other are doing, I will always go here first. Of course with coffee too.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I won't leave the site either. I have learned so much and cam so grateful for the kind women who have been so generous with their time.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Amyah said:


> ...b ... but why doing that????


No one wanrpts KP to shut down; there is a concern ,though, that the new owners might just close it down with no notice. That's why they've started a couple of groups on Ravelry, so we will have a common place to meet up again if KP closes. Let's pray that doesn't ever happen!


----------



## Meggie77 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Grandi15. Very simple to follow video and I will put this seaming to good use.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

I"m here to stay. Also use Ravelry


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love reading through all the posts on KP, I tend to spend way to much time on here....but I don't leave the house very often, without KP I would feel very isolated


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

Agree, love the conversations, pictures and help. Love Ravelry for the patterns but find the kind of format hard to follow for a conversation. Will continue to use both but for different purposes.


----------



## lilyspirit (Jul 16, 2017)

I agree also as for the bad stuff going on, I wouldn't even have known if it wasn't for the people making new posts dragging it on, or given the nasty post credit.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree - KP for the friends and knowledge that have my way since joining. Ravelry for the patterns added to my library.


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Meggie77 said:


> I really love KP and hate to think this is the end. I have joined the group on Ravelry, but don't think I will get the same enjoyment. Hope whatever is going on will be solved and we can keep this group together.


What do you mean-the end?


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

KP and my coffee are my morning eye openers...have been doing this since I retired in 2011 and found the site...also am a member of Ravelry, but enjoy this format much better, and have learned ever so much over the years...fortunately, I have not seen the bad stuff posted on here lately apparently, but probably would have just scrolled on by anyway...not much ruffles my feathers these days, and I would miss reading all of everyone's daily adventures if I left... really enjoy the photos and projects posted ...let's just keep on keepin' on.


----------



## patnxtdr (Feb 5, 2018)

Where do you get confirmation about this information? Chit-Chat is highly unreliable, as we all know! Until there is proof -- until there is official word from an Admin -- it is irresponsible of anyone to spread false rumours! Even if you are President (especially). We are still here, this place exists, and we will continue as we were.
I have not seen anything about porn here (other than your fears!), but admittedly, I have not been here for ages as others have. So far, it seems like a nice, friendly place (generally) and I have not seen any spam or anything I didn't expect (no ads either). I have no complaints.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

grandi15 said:


> Thanks for posting that link. I really like the way it looks.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Meggie77 said:


> Thanks Grandi15. Very simple to follow video and I will put this seaming to good use.


You're very welcome! I wanted so much to share it all this time, but I couldn't find it and apparently couldn't describe it well either. Randi


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

deexer said:


> Thanks for posting that link. I really like the way it looks.


You're welcome! Me too, and I dislike the mattress stitch.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

KP is my "must read" email every morning! I keep it in new mail to see what else has been posted a various times during the day. I plan to stay.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

grandi15 said:


> You're very welcome! I wanted so much to share it all this time, but I couldn't find it and apparently couldn't describe it well either. Randi


Yet another useful seaming technique. Thank you.


----------



## marimont (Aug 11, 2016)

I have only been a member since last year, you all (not a forum) have given me so much acceptance and goodwill. Not going anywhere.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

I'll stick around until things change. So far, I've missed the reported porn and there are not that many ads. I enjoy reading the Main section and the Chit Chat and hope that it continues as always. Nice to read comments from you all!


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Agree 100% with all the things said here.I have learned
so much from all the generous ladies.so many tips. so many ideas.
Love this site and tell everyone to go on here and enjoy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Faithful Follower since Feb. 2011
I don't know of any other site where most of us are all in the same age group and can relate. 
I will not be leaving even though I'm a member of Ravelry. KP is my favorite site over Raverly, Pinterest. Each site serves their purpose.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

I enjoy most things on KP. I’ve learned how to knit socks for example....something I would have never done on my home. All those beautiful pictures of socks got to me.


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

I have not been checking in as often over the past year due to spending a lot of time looking after my mother's needs, however, I am just so upset to read that this site may be closing down. The members here have sustained me over the past 7+ years after a tragic loss and I want to thank everyone for the encouragement and support given to me both emotionally and with knitting and crocheting ups and downs. I will keep checking in regularly and I hope that if this site closes, we can start up another similar one so we can continue to "meet" as often as we can. Thank you all again.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

I agree...it is nice to have a community of creative, caring people in a very user friendly format. I recently have come to love stained glass as much or more than knitting and have looked for a similar site for it with no luck. I feel very fortunate to have found this forum.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Love it here to, check in here each morning (before getting up) drinking coffee that hubby brings up to me. I have leant so much.
If you didn't see the postings last week then lucky you, we don't need horrid people posting rubbish here.
I sure hope we can keep this a nice place to come ,,,,,,nice and friendly and used for what it was intended for ..........to help one another's and to learn new things in the crafts we love.
I would like to say a big thankyou to those who so willing give of their time and knowledge to help others achieve goals.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I am going to keep coming here also! I wish everyone in the world would think as my parents taught me: If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything.
This has been a great resource, with so much inspiration in knitting and crocheting, I appreciate the beautiful work that our KP people do. Let's just stick it out and ignore those who are nasty.


----------



## soslowknitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Knitting Paradise isn’t closing is it? I love this site.


----------



## kerryjib (Jul 16, 2017)

I wish there were a "like" button for all of your comments (I must be spending too much time on Facebook!) I am a new KP member, and am so very grateful for all of the help and support I find here on a daily basis. I don't read all the topics - mostly because I can't understand what many of you are talking about - YET! But I am learning so much. Thank you so much!


----------



## ponycatt (Nov 12, 2015)

Me too. I started knitting at age 70 and now 5 years later rely on KP totally. I wold be lost without you all. I always worry about what I have missed if I have to skip for a few days. Love you all for the generosity in sharing your knowledge. I do use Ravelry but it is not nearly as personal.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

I feel so strongly about how very much everyone, from the inexperienced newbie to the most experienced, has helped me become the knitter that I am today that I am posting for the very first time! I have read this forum EVERY day! I also have no one that knows how to knit so I first learned by reading a "how to" booklet with pictures. Then I found KP! When I read all the knitting posts, look at the pictures, and even General Chit Chat I feel you are all friends even though you do not know me! Just want you all to know how important and enjoyable this forum is to someone like me. Read, learn & enjoy what YOU like and ignore what you do not like as I do. This is how I view all forums and websites. Thank you everyone for being on this forum! Cheryl


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

I am staying here at KP until there is not a KP any longer. This is my favorite site. It is easy to navigate, I like the larger font and it is easy to find the information that I need. Many people have helped me with my work and I have tried to help others if I could. I hope that KP will not close.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

I totally agree! I only use Revelry for patterns and possible patterns for any special yarn I do not know what to do with.


----------



## sherisails (Dec 5, 2016)

Like many have said,I love reading KP first thing in the morning with my coffee. Many times it makes me late for work ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I usually get toParadise in the evening. DH watches news while I enjoy KP.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm a positive thinker. I'd be very surprised if KP closed down altogether. Either that or I'm stupid & ignorant. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I feel the same as everyone else, I will be staying here for as long as their is someone posting...I've joined the other groups on Ravelry, but have trouble reading any posts


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

ginnyM1W2A3 said:


> Really enjoy reading KP in the morning. I have picked up so many helpful hints, beautiful patterns and been able to look at some gorgeous projects. If a post doen't appeal to me I just go on to the next one. For all this free information etc. I really appreciate KP. Thank you


I fully agree. KP is my go to while having my morning coffee. I love all of the projects posted and helpful hints and have learned and been encouraged by so many kpers.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I've been here for awhile now and after my checking my sugars I read our KP with my breakfast too( could say it's habit forming)an I to have patterns on Ravelry an like the group too but this is the Best any always enjoy this group an some days are better then others an I go with the flow if I don't like something I move on now too. So I'll stay here as long as it's still here.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Agree totally. Maybe I don’t look at every post but I have seen a few snarky posts (I just close them) but most are wonderful stories of life and pictures of places I will never get to see. Love them. 
I’m not understanding why admin just sits by and does nothing, but if they own the site it’s their prerogative! Wish we could get together as a group and form our own site and keep the rotten apples out.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> This is a knitting and crochet forum.
> We should stay on topic and keep the conversation to that.
> Please avoid posting or responding to social, political, or religious issues....this is not the place for that.


I agree. It was not a problem before . Topics are not going to the correct place. I don't need attic or solarium but these posts are landing in pictures and main.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

This is my favourite site and have received great tips and feedback . I am not leaving.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I am very happy with Knitters Paradise and still can't work out what all the fuss is about! Haven't noticed any things that people are objecting to. Maybe some people have opened links that I have not and that has caused them to be getting something don't like. Anyhow it is good to read so many positive posts after all the negative posts. Those posts were starting to depress me.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

RustyLuvsMe said:


> I am staying here at KP until there is not a KP any longer. This is my favorite site. It is easy to navigate, I like the larger font and it is easy to find the information that I need. Many people have helped me with my work and I have tried to help others if I could. I hope that KP will not close.


I totally agree :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## patnxtdr (Feb 5, 2018)

Cheryl Brunette is one of my most favourite teachers! I've been following her for a couple of years -- I've leaned so much from her. She has a vey sensible approach to everything, and I understand what she is saying. She takes everything very slowly, step-by-step, and is easy to follow along. And she is fun too! All qualities of a good teacher!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree with you this site makes my day. Thank you all


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

I hope KP can survive the people who are trying to ruin it. I have learned a lot here & I look forward to reading the posts when I get to them. I appreciate the kind, gentle crafters and all the love put into the projects.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I love this site have learnt so much,found so many lovely patterns,and had many a smile with SL and her posts..


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

I love KP and thanks to this site I now have another very very dear friend, we share each others sad and happy times on Skype each week. It is a special time for me when I am Skyping with her. I am 76 and have been knitting etc. since I was 12 year s old but I have learnt so much from you all and got some great patterns as well. Like everyone else it is the first thing I go to each morning and I will continue to use KP for as long as it is here, which I hope is a long long time.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I too have been a member of KP since 2011, after my husband died. Even if I don't read the posts every day, I still like to read them when I can. I feel as though I have made many friends here and would miss KP if it were no longer available.


----------

